# Rocky Mountain Angebote im Bikemarkt



## bestmove (21. November 2008)

Also, ich wollte ja eigentlich nichts dazu sagen aber habe heute mal wieder im Bikemarkt nach Rockys geschaut und ich komme einfach aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus. Es ist einfach unglaublich in welcher Traumwelt manche leben. 2000,-EUR für ein Flow, 2000,-EUR für ein New Slayer wo man im Ebay nicht mal mehr 700,-EUR für den Rahmen bekommt 

Ich sehe es ja ein, das hat alles mal ein Haufen Geld gekostet und ein gebrauchtes Rocky hat auch noch seinen Wert
aber Leute, der Markt gibt das momentan einfach nicht her!! 

Wenn man dann ein marktgerechtes Angebot macht, gibts nicht mal eine Antwort von den Verkäufern  schon echt witzig
soviel Arroganz und das dann noch mitten in einer Rezession/Finanzkrise  Leute hängt euch die Räder an die Wand!!

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hätte auch gern mehr für meine Verkäufe  aber die Realität sieht anders aus!
Vielleicht bin ich aber auch auf dem Holzweg, dann klärt mich bitte auf.


----------



## dirtpaw (21. November 2008)

dazu kann man nur sagen: es gibt keine falschen Preise!
Das trifft ja nicht nur auf Rocky zu: Manche warten einfach auf den Deppen der jeden Tag aussteht, andere kennen halt den Markt nicht (und haben folglich auch zu teuer gekauft)...Wenn die Verkäufer dann das Ding zum 5. mal zum gleichen Preis anbieten kann die Not noch nicht sehr gross sein...ich beiss mir im Monet auch an zwei so Typen die Zähne aus, mal schauen wer die besseren Nerven hat....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (21. November 2008)

Die Preise passen sich mit der Zeit ja eh immer an. Am Anfang will man es einfach nicht wahr haben, dann kommt immer die Ernüchterung.


PS:Falls du dich für einen New Slayer Rahmen interessiertst!
RM N. Slayer CULT 19" incl. Chris King, XT Umwerfer und RF DEus Sattelstütze.
Marktgerechtes Anbot -->PN


----------



## bestmove (21. November 2008)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> dazu kann man nur sagen: es gibt keine falschen Preise!
> Das trifft ja nicht nur auf Rocky zu: Manche warten einfach auf den Deppen der jeden Tag aussteht, andere kennen halt den Markt nicht (und haben folglich auch zu teuer gekauft)...Wenn die Verkäufer dann das Ding zum 5. mal zum gleichen Preis anbieten kann die Not noch nicht sehr gross sein...ich beiss mir im Monet auch an zwei so Typen die Zähne aus, mal schauen wer die besseren Nerven hat....


Klar falsche Preise gibts nicht und versuchen kann man es ja aber in einem MTB Forum sollten nicht all zu viele Deppen diesbezüglich rumlaufen?! Ich hoffe du kommst noch zum Zug, viel Erfolg  



ribisl schrieb:


> Die Preise passen sich mit der Zeit ja eh immer an. Am Anfang will man es einfach nicht wahr haben, dann kommt immer die Ernüchterung.



Das stimmt, nur scheinen Manche dann vom Stolz zerfressen, um auf das einstige Angebot zurück zukommen. Hab ich auch schon erlebt, wenige Wochen später steht es dann für den Preis drin den ich mal geboten hatte.


----------



## numinisflo (21. November 2008)

Da kann man doch wirklich rein-, raus- u. überinterpretieren wie man möchte, aber es handelt sich beim besten Willen um keine Rocky Mountain spezifische "Problematik".

Und davon auszugehen, dass es in einem Internetforum (mtb hin oder her) keine Deppen gibt u. nur ausgebildetes Fachpersonal rumläuft ist wirklich ziemlich blauäugig.

Meine Finale Aussage als Wirtschaftswissenschaftler: Ein Verkäufer versucht möglichst viel Geld für den von ihm angebotenen Artikel zu bekommen. Ein Käufer versucht den angestrebten Artikel für einen möglichst geringen Preis zu erwerben. Den Rest regelt der Markt.
(habe ich meine Diplomprüfung jetzt bestanden)


----------



## bestmove (21. November 2008)

Habe es auch nur am Beispiel Rocky fest gemacht weil ich da die ungefähren Marktpreise kenne, bei anderen Herstellern ist es garantiert dasselbe.

Ich sagte "wenig Deppen" und nicht "keine Deppen" du solltest mehr in Richtung Politik gehen  by the way, habe ich deine Odyssee mit deinem Switch Verkauf auch verfolgen können. Schon lustig was da alles läuft, wenn man nicht auf sein Wunschpreis kommt ...

Trotzdem, Diplom bestanden!


----------



## numinisflo (21. November 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich sagte "wenig Deppen" und nicht "keine Deppen" du solltest mehr in Richtung Politik gehen  ...
> 
> Trotzdem, Diplom bestanden!



Das strebe ich ja auch an.

Danke.


----------



## cypres (21. November 2008)

Vorschlag an Bestmove

Sofern das angeboten Bike zu teuer ist, einfach eine neues "New Slayer" kaufen !


----------



## damonsta (21. November 2008)

Leben und leben lassen Jungs!


----------



## numinisflo (21. November 2008)

Das ist definitiv richtig.


----------



## bestmove (22. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Leben und leben lassen Jungs!


Du hast Recht! Nur habe ich manchmal den Eindruck hier werden nur Deppen gesucht und verkaufen will eigentlich keiner. Als ernsthaft Interessierter ist das manchmal schon frustrierend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Masira (22. November 2008)

da muss ich zustimmen, häufig sind die preise einfach fern von der realität. 

"hier werden nur Deppen gesucht und verkaufen will eigentlich keiner"
das is allerdings nicht immer der fall. und was mich mindestens genauso auf die palme bringt sind leute, die einem fest zusagen. an dem tag wo ihr geld auf dem konto sein sollte machen sie einem eine absage mit absolut offensichtlichen und "bescheuerten" gründen. 
das ist mir jetzt innerhlab der letzten woche zweimal passiert! da ist echt nerfig!

p.s.: wer ernsthaftes interesse an einem switch hat möge in meine ernstgemeinte anzeige sehen...


----------



## rocsam (22. November 2008)

...bei der Diskussion bin ich gespannt, wie sich das generelle Preisniveau in den kommenden Jahren entwickeln wird: es muss doch ein Canada-RM Wertstablier sein/bleiben als eins aus Taiwan..?!...


----------



## santacruza (22. November 2008)

ich sehe das eher so: nix zahlen, alles bekommen wollen ist die devise im gebrauchtmarkt. finanzkrise sososo....wer hat denn schon am markt geld verzockt?wer zockt muss auch mit verlusten rechnen (roulettespieler jammern auch net wenn sie verlieren), langfristig wird sichs zeigen wie schlimm die krise echt war. wer ist alles seinen job los? wer muss haus und hof verkaufen??? es gibt immer mal wieder zeiten die weniger rosig sind...als der dax von 8000 auf frostwerte gesunken ist und die ganzen internetfonzies wieder in die garage zogen haben auch alle geheult...es wurden dennoch chayenne, glks, q7 etc entwickelt...aha,dachte alle mÃ¼ssen sparen?schonmal gesehen was allein an autos durch die gegend rollt? ein porsche gilt hier in mÃ¼nchen schon fast als golf... es geht den leuten immer noch sehr gut! nur diese vollkaskomentalitÃ¤t setzt sich einfach durch.fast nix zahlen, aber den dicken machen wollen (die anderen denken ja evtl. man hats fÃ¼r tausende euros neu kaufen kÃ¶nnen). nene, fÃ¼rn rmx komplettrad mit shiver,x0, 07er hopebremsen, chris king laufrÃ¤dern, syntace teilen etc mir ERNSTHAFT 650 â¬ zu bieten...und wundert sich dann dass ich ihm ein auslachmÃ¤nnchen schicke...soll er sich ein canyon neu kaufen und denken es wÃ¤re high-end. marktblabla hin oder her, den meisten sind einfach die richtig guten teile nix wert. und deshalb sind auch die neupreise die wahren &%$Â§&%Â§ ! mal ehrlich, es sind nur fahrrÃ¤der. die kÃ¶nnen nichtmal zum mond fliegen


----------



## damonsta (23. November 2008)

Ich schreibe bei solchen Angeboten nur noch: "Soll ich ein rotes oder ein blaues Geschenkband drumherum machen?"


----------



## santacruza (23. November 2008)

geschenkt???? was ist damit nicht in ordnung?


----------



## Grüner Hulk (24. November 2008)

Was auch immer ein Lacher ist, sind die Kleinkinder, die am Rechner sitzen und auf Bikes starren die sich nicht mal schieben können. Mutig dann ein Angebot machen und bei der Bezahlung dann nach Raten fragen. So passiert 18.11.08. Der "Käufer" war 11 Jahre alt und seine Mama hat es ihm eigentlich verboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. November 2008)

Kann man bitte jemand das Slayer SS Kit von Mario kaufen!!!
Das ist ja langsam eine Qual da zu zuschauen. 
1200 Euro für alles, und keine Sau kauft es!

Das die Preise so weit unten angesiedelt sind, zeigt für mich das RM schon ganz schön an Kult verloren hat.

Die einzigen die momentan davon profitieren sind wir. Wir, die noch an der Kultmarke hängen. 
Ich persöhnlich warte noch auf so ein schnäppchen Angebot vom Flatline.


----------



## subdiver (25. November 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> zeigt für mich das RM schon ganz schön an Kult verloren hat.



Na ja, darum "bemüht" sich ja RM, damit es so ist 
Nur "handpainted in canada" ist halt zu wenig


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. November 2008)

Ja schon, aber hier wird auch oft vergessen das RM immer noch Bikes baut die sich einfach richtig geil fahren lassen. 
Und dann noch wie sie entwickelt wurden.

Das Flatline z.b.. Es ist einer der Top Rahmen von RM. Ist echt mist das er nicht mehr in Canada geschweißt wird. Allerdings würde ich ihn mir alleine schon aus dem Grund kaufen, weil er mit der Unterstützung von Vanderham entwickelt wurde.
Ich kaufe jetzt zwar kein Canada Handmade, aber ein original Canada Kow How.

Das Ironhorse wurde in letzter Zeit auch gekauft wie sonst was. 
Oft aus dem Grund, das Sam Hill so irre schnell unterwegs ist. Das Sunday wirst du so schnell nicht unter 1000 Euro sehen.


----------



## subdiver (25. November 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber hier wird auch oft vergessen das RM immer noch Bikes baut die sich einfach richtig geil fahren lassen.
> Und dann noch wie sie entwickelt wurden.



Das ist unbestrittten, dass RM tolle Bikes baut und auch entwickelt,
die sich dann auch noch toll fahren lassen.
Andere Hersteller können das auch, aber wir schreiben hier über KULT !!

Kult wird nicht nur über tolle Produkte und Qualität geschaffen,
da gehört noch einiges Mehr dazu.
Bei RM war die Canada-Fertigung ein Teil davon.


----------



## Cuberius (25. November 2008)

Ich persönlich finde schon, daß man für ein "außergewöhnliches" Produkt auch "außergewöhnliche" Preise zahlt. (Außergewöhnlich nicht übertrieben)
Sicher gucke ich erst, wo ich das Produkt zu welchen Konditionen bekomme, wobei natürlich das beste Angebot siegt. Ist der Artikel top, bin ich auch bereit mehr zu bezahlen.
Das RM nicht mehr handbuilt ist, ist ganz klar ein Kult-Verlust. Hoffentlich wird nicht dasselbe wie bei Marzocchi draus. Das scheint nur noch ein Trauerspiel zu sein, wie man hier so liest.


----------



## subdiver (25. November 2008)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Das RM nicht mehr handbuilt ist,



Woher weisst Du das ?
Auch in Asien gibt es "handbuilt".


----------



## Osti (25. November 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Was auch immer ein Lacher ist, sind die Kleinkinder, die am Rechner sitzen und auf Bikes starren die sich nicht mal schieben können. Mutig dann ein Angebot machen und bei der Bezahlung dann nach Raten fragen. So passiert 18.11.08. Der "Käufer" war 11 Jahre alt und seine Mama hat es ihm eigentlich verboten.



ich versuche ja auch seit zig Wochen mein New Slayer hier im Bikemarkt zu verkaufen und beim Preis bin ich ja echt zu Zugeständnissen bereit, aber die Leute, die sich bisher gemeldet haben, waren bis auf EINE Ausnahme absolute *mirfälltfürsovielDummheitkeinBegriffein*


----------



## Nofaith (25. November 2008)

@ All

Bitte nicht noch 'ne Canada vs. Taiwan-Diskussion!

Der Markt regelt den Preis, wenn man sieht für welche Preise mancher Händler bei Ebay Auslaufmodelle/Rahmen raushaut wundert mich der Preisverfall nicht.

@ Osti

Beim NS wundert mich es nicht. Jeder der vielleicht mal in den NS-Thread reingeschaut hat wird( wenn er alle Sinne beisammen hat) ein niedriges Angebot platzieren.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. November 2008)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19661


* so günstig war ein bike bei mir noch nie* da musste ich zuschlagen
 für den orginalpreis hätte ich mir das niemals geleistet....


----------



## Osti (25. November 2008)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ Osti
> 
> Beim NS wundert mich es nicht. Jeder der vielleicht mal in den NS-Thread reingeschaut hat wird( wenn er alle Sinne beisammen hat) ein niedriges Angebot platzieren.



das Argument kam allerdings von keinem einzigen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (26. November 2008)

Wenn RM-Händler (in diesem Fall Zweirad Stadler, Regensburg) schon im August 08
noch aktuelle Modelle (2008er Element 50) mit fast 30 % (!!) Rabatt 
(LP:  2.790,--; Stadler-Preis  1.999,--) verkaufen, 
braucht man sich über einen Preisverfall nicht wundern


----------



## Radical_53 (26. November 2008)

Preisbindung hat halt Vor- und Nachteile. Kauft man einen Rahmen als wirklich "neu" ein, genau da wo er "frisch" ist, bezahlt man quasi überall dasselbe dafür. Die Abweichungen sind klein. Wartet man auf so ein "Blow out" Rabatt-Angebot, spart man schonmal eine Menge Geld. Geht das gar so weit, daß der Händler schon die Modelle vom nächsten Jahr einräumen will, wird der Rabatt noch fieser  Der Blöde ist dabei halt immer der Kunde, der den Kram relativ früh gekauft hat.
Der stramme Preisverfall ist mir bisher aber nicht nur bei Rocky, sondern auch bei Fox aufgefallen. Lustigerweise (ich find's nicht lustig) nähern sich nach einer geraumen Zeit dann die Preise doch recht stark an, von ehemals günstigen und ehemals teuren Komponenten merkt man da meist nicht mehr viel. Golf oder BMW? Kostet beides fast das Gleiche.
Ich find's halt krass wie flott das oft geht mit dem Verfall. Ob die Sachen nach nem halben oder einem Jahr in fast neuwertigem oder in abgewetztem Zustand sind ändert irgendwie auch wenig am Preis.
Man freut sich ja selbst gern mal über ein "Schnäppchen", aber es wär halt schon angenehm das Zeug auch im Laden kaufen zu können, ohne daß man gleich mindestens den halben Kaufpreis (oft auch 2/3, wie bei nem Rahmen) allein durch's Aufbauen in den Wind schießt.


----------



## subdiver (26. November 2008)

Ich will mich nicht beklagen, denn als ich mein Rocky im August 07 neu gekauft habe, 
hat mir mein Rocky-Dealer einen fairen Preis gemacht,
obwohl das Bike nicht bei ihm auf Lager stand (wurde beim Importeur bestellt).

Derjenige wo sein Bike im Frühjahr kauft, ist halt oft der Dumme,
außer er hat einen Dealer, der ihm das ganze Jahr über einen fairen Preis einräumt.

Im Übrigen gebe ich auch gerne etwas mehr Geld für das "Besondere" 
und einen guten Service aus


----------



## santacruza (26. November 2008)

da bist du einer der aussterbenden    aber wenn natürlich auch teile über händler/internetklitschen teilweise unter ek,oder nur mit 1-2 euro drüber,preisen verkauft werden,zb schaltwerke,kurblen etc... wer zahlt dann auch für ein gebrauchtes teil mehr???so kultig bin ich dann am ende auch nicht mehr...


----------



## bestmove (29. November 2008)

Man, ist das ein Preisverfall New Slayer  für den, der eins sucht und die Größe passt - perfekt!


----------



## haural (29. November 2008)

...hab ich auch schon gesehen und mich gewundert. Wollt ja eigentlich auch kein RM mehr, aber bei einem Canuck New Slayer mit passender Größe und gutem Preis (wobei ich durchaus bereit wäre mehr zu zahlen als dieser Sofort Kaufen Preis) würde ich wohl zuschlagen. Da ich ja Slayer Fan bin...trotz der ganzen Geschichte (aber`s Slayer kann ja nix für)...würde es mir aber auch wehtun meinen Rahmen für n Appl und n Ei herzugeben.


----------



## ribisl (30. November 2008)

Bist du deppat !!
Ein Slayer 50 Rahmen 2007 is bei Ebay grad fÃ¼r 346â¬ weggegangen!
Mein Slayer Cult Rahmen steht ja auch zum Verkauf, aber fÃ¼r 350â¬ wÃ¼rd ich ihn mir lieber behalten und ihn in den Keller hÃ¤ngen.....
sone Sch****....1 Thread hat gereicht um meinen schÃ¶nene Rahmen wertlos zu machen.......na super.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. November 2008)

Wie es ausschaut ist Rocky wirklich tot!


----------



## kali99 (30. November 2008)

Achtung ist bald beendet 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=369628


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (30. November 2008)

ribisl schrieb:


> Bist du deppat !!
> Ein Slayer 50 Rahmen 2007 is bei Ebay grad für 346 weggegangen!
> Mein Slayer Cult Rahmen steht ja auch zum Verkauf, aber für 350 würd ich ihn mir lieber behalten und ihn in den Keller hängen.....
> sone Sch****....1 Thread hat gereicht um meinen schönene Rahmen wertlos zu machen.......na super.



na wenn du so pfiffig bist, freu ich mich über jeden Hinweis zu einem 18" New Slayer Canuck mit einem Preis unter  600,-


----------



## downhill 22 (2. Dezember 2008)

ich finde die rocky mountain bikes richtig hammer...
sie haben alles was das herz begehrt
aber ich finde die preise zuhoch.
gruß


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. Dezember 2008)

Bitte schaut euch das mal an http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310096043604&_trksid=p2759.l1259
Da frag ich mich welche Drogen nehmen die Leute das sie solche Rahmen zu solchen Preisen anbieten.


----------



## bestmove (2. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Bitte schaut euch das mal an http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310096043604&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> Da frag ich mich welche Drogen nehmen die Leute das sie solche Rahmen zu solchen Preisen anbieten.



Der bietet den Rahmen schon seit Monaten im Ebay an  der hat scheinbar noch Hoffnung einen Deppen zufinden


----------



## coma1976 (2. Dezember 2008)

wieso der preis ist doch gerechtfertigt:-0-sogar 200 über np


----------



## santacruza (2. Dezember 2008)

canuck wär beim nächsten projekt meine 1ste priorität   aber das ist hier kein adenauerbenz, der jeden preis rechtfertigen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Dezember 2008)

Und es ist ein 2003er.


----------



## Wandlerin (3. Dezember 2008)

Habe ichs richtig verstanden??? Wer ein RM anbietet darf das nur zu einem Preis tun, der bestmove und anderen passt?? Und wenn er das nicht tut ist er abgehoben. Was ist eigentlich die genaue Definition von Depp, bzw. Deppen???

RM ist leider nicht mehr RM...die Investoren haben das Label gekauft.
Siehe doch auch die Geschichten mit Klein, Brodie etc. (wobei es dort Trek war).

Denke mal, wenn ich wieder zuviel Geld habe wirds ein Liteville...

Sorry RM


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. Dezember 2008)

Das Switch war damals schon nicht das gelbe vom Ei, weil bei angegebenen 150mm Federweg es nur leider ca. 135mm sind. Dann ist der Rahmen für den Federweg doch sehr schwer. Kult hin oder her mehr als 1000.- bekommt er nie dafür(wenn überhaupt) oder würde einer von Euch mehr dafür bezahlen?


----------



## Lohmaxx (3. Dezember 2008)

Wandlerin schrieb:


> Habe ichs richtig verstanden??? Wer ein RM anbietet darf das nur zu einem Preis tun, der bestmove und anderen passt?? Und wenn er das nicht tut ist er abgehoben.???



So habe ichs auch verstanden.
Wenn ein Verkäufer nicht zu Wunschpreisen verkauft, wird sich erst einmal kräftig beschwerd! 

Entweder kauft man seinen individuellen Möglichkeiten entsprechend, oder nicht.
Jammern über zu hohe Preise nervt!


----------



## bestmove (3. Dezember 2008)

Wandlerin schrieb:


> Habe ichs richtig verstanden??? Wer ein RM anbietet darf das nur zu einem Preis tun, der bestmove und anderen passt?? Und wenn er das nicht tut ist er abgehoben. Was ist eigentlich die genaue Definition von Depp, bzw. Deppen???



Nein, falsch verstanden. Wir leben in einer freien Welt, jeder kann Preise aufrufen wie er möchte! Ich habe lediglich meine subjektive Meinung geäußert ... und um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben - 2.690,-EUR sind natürlich ein fairer Preis für ein 03er Switch Rahmen  Leben und leben lassen, wie damonsta schon richtig festgestellt hat. Der Anbieter kann den Rahmen natürlich weiterhin für diesen Preis anbieten, vielleicht bekommt er in 2 Jahren auch das Doppelte?! Nur der Kreis potentieller Käufer ist wohl sehr klein bis nicht vorhanden ...

... und den Depp nehm ich zurück, ein Millionär wäre wohl keiner.


----------



## Cuberius (3. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Bitte schaut euch das mal an http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310096043604&_trksid=p2759.l1259
> Da frag ich mich welche Drogen nehmen die Leute das sie solche Rahmen zu solchen Preisen anbieten.



Das Angebot kenne ich auch. Hab's mir angeschaut als ich mich nach nem Switch umgesehen hab. Ich finde den Preis allerdings auch etwas übertrieben. Trotz Canuck. Der Rahmen hat mittlerweile schon 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel und es hat sich seitdem einiges getan. Das Switch ist meiner Meinung nach schon Kult, aber gerechtfertigt nicht einen Preis zu zahlen, der vor 5 Jahren gezahlt wurde. 1200,- bis 1500,- wäre schon ok.


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Dezember 2008)

damit die Diskussion aufgeheizt wird....

so (M)Leute, auf mich mit Gebrüll....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=155367


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> damit die Diskussion aufgeheizt wird....
> 
> so (M)Leute, auf mich mit Gebrüll....
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=155367



Ich glaub du hast das nicht ganz verstanden? Beim Preis musst schon mindestens 1600.- Euronen hinschreiben!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Dezember 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Nein, falsch verstanden. Wir leben in einer freien Welt, jeder kann Preise aufrufen wie er möchte! Ich habe lediglich meine subjektive Meinung geäußert ... und um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben - 2.690,-EUR sind natürlich ein fairer Preis für ein 03er Switch Rahmen  Leben und leben lassen, wie damonsta schon richtig festgestellt hat. Der Anbieter kann den Rahmen natürlich weiterhin für diesen Preis anbieten, vielleicht bekommt er in 2 Jahren auch das Doppelte?! Nur der Kreis potentieller Käufer ist wohl sehr klein bis nicht vorhanden ...
> 
> ... und den Depp nehm ich zurück, ein Millionär wäre wohl keiner.



Den Deppen brauchst net zurücknehmen! Es gibt auch Depperte Millionäre!


----------



## nebeljäger (4. Dezember 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast das nicht ganz verstanden? Beim Preis musst schon mindestens 1600.- Euronen hinschreiben!



heißt das, ich bin z`billig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strikemike (3. Januar 2010)

Knapp ein Jahr später gehen die Rocky Mountain Switch LTD Rahmen für knapp 250,- Euro weg... (Artikelnummer: 140370241096 )


----------



## strikemike (20. Januar 2010)

es wird noch besser... fast 2000 euro für ein RM7. dafür gibts ja schon fast ein flatline.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-RM7-FR-RMX-Mountainbike-no-Norco-Kona_W0QQitemZ220541933521QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item335952d7d1


----------



## blaubaer (20. Januar 2010)

mein RM Slayer SS 350 steht auch zum Verkauf 

http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/sports...mod08-rahmen-und-div-teile/v/an592930872/ls3/ 

oder

http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=15922


----------



## el Lingo (20. Januar 2010)

Die Feder könnte mir gefallen!


----------

